# women are you more attracted to Ts or Fs?



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone who has a strong preference for either one without some balance has nothing to offer me. 

If you are dominant t and don't see any relevance for f, or you are dominant f and don't see any relevance for t, you seem too fragmented to me. I have nothing to learn from you, and you ultimately look like a seesaw tipped to one side. 

There is nothing more attractive then a person who has the courage to see more and be more than they think they are or think is true. Honestly balanced and well developed people, or people striving to be either, are hard to come by. I've experienced immaturity in both f's and t's and contrary to popular belief as an infp, I have not been the clingy, dramatic one in a relationship with t's :dry: I have been too closed off and inaccessible myself. 

I do not care for f or t. I don't idealise either. I don't think any is more desirable or attractive. It's not what you have, it's how you use it. How you are as a whole person. The more I learn about type and people in general, the less I believe any is truly more mature or emotionally developed, as much as people like to suggest dom or aux t's are.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Great One said:


> This thread is lowering my self-esteem.:frustrating:


Why? Barely 20 women (if all the voters are indeed women) have voted in the poll. There are many women who are attracted to Feeler men, including some who voted in the poll and/or posted in this thread.

I think many women tend to be attracted more to T men because T fits the societal expectations of a man far more than F does.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why? Barely 20 women (if all the voters are indeed women) have voted in the poll. There are many women who are attracted to Feeler men, including some who voted in the poll and/or posted in this thread.
> 
> I think many women tend to be attracted more to T men because T fits the societal expectations of a man far more than F does.


lol, I wasn't be serious homie. I was just messing around. Hakuna Matata my man....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Great One said:


> lol, I wasn't be serious homie. I was just messing around. Hakuna Matata my man....


OK, good to know. I'm glad that your self esteem isn't too affected by one online poll.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

If its a balance as i've seen in some of the responses, then that's good for me. Because while my other traits are pretty stable, i vary between t and f on personality tests. But it does suck not knowing what type I am, or is it a good thing?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> OK, good to know. I'm glad that your self esteem isn't too affected by one online poll.


lol, I could give less of a damn.


----------



## Happyfacesmiles (Oct 24, 2010)

The Great One said:


> This thread is lowering my self-esteem.:frustrating:


es hokey, TGO, :happy: I like F's...T's are a lil too cold for me and I like knowing when a guy cares...which still makes me totally shocked that more ladies like T's than F's...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

F all the way! 

Go F! 

*cheers*

*looks at poll results showing a strong T preference* 



*cheers alone for the underdogs*
:bored:


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i hope the guys have had the good sense not to vote- i probably should have added a "im a guy" option.

i figured it would be about 1/3. unlike the rest of the Fs i find this thread really encouraging- the ones with a preference for Ts aren't the type of women i'd go for anyway.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Happyfacesmiles said:


> es hokey, TGO, :happy: I like F's...T's are a lil too cold for me and I like knowing when a guy cares...which still makes me totally shocked that more ladies like T's than F's...


It was just a joke on his part. I thought he was being serious as well.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tridentus said:


> i hope the guys have had the good sense not to vote- i probably should have added a "im a guy" option.


Or, with not much effort, they could just press "view poll results".


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Doesn't matter as long as he's an intellectual and mature.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I was about to say "T", but then I looked back and there was one INFP and one INFJ. But then I've been casually attracted to an ENFP, an ExTP, an ISTJ and an INTJ. I'm not sure. I don't think it makes a difference. But to say who I had been in love with, definitely F. It's not T or F. It's douchebags and invertebrates I don't want.



skycloud86 said:


> Why? Barely 20 women (if all the voters are indeed women) have voted in the poll. There are many women who are attracted to Feeler men, including some who voted in the poll and/or posted in this thread.
> 
> I think many women tend to be attracted more to T men because T fits the societal expectations of a man far more than F does.


Is it JUST social expectations, or can there be a biological component to it?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Persephone said:


> Is it JUST social expectations, or can there be a biological component to it?


It's probably a mixture of both, but in modern society I would say that it's mainly societal expectations.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I only have a biological drive to want T types at certain times of the month, and I know better than to pay attention to it now. I am pretty sure I need to be with an F, or just remain alone indefinitely. Yes, most of my relationships have been with INTPs, but I think it mostly happens that way because I have trouble finding INFPs, and tend to mistakenly think INTPs are almost the same thing. They aren't.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought F meant you make your decisions based on morals, values, and beliefs, while T meant you make your decisions based on logic, reason, and rationality...the comments in this thread seem to be more about emotional expressiveness. Not that T and F aren't connected to it, but still.

I didn't vote but almost every guy I've been attracted to - and certainly all the guys I've fallen hard for - have been INTPs. That being said, I haven't chosen who I pursue (or would pursue, if I had balls - er, ovaries? What exactly do women milk their courage from?) based on type, but whether they can stimulate my intellect* and imagination (maybe they stimulate my Ni?). My theory is that I need to find a man who owns a toy store with a big ol' science toys section. :laughing:

* I once told an INTP guy this and made the mistake of using the phrase "mentally stimulated". He grinned and said, "You do realize telekinesis doesn't exist, right?" I'm sure I blushed furiously...


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

I prefer men with a preference for thinking, but I have nothing against men with a preference for feeling. I feel as though I need someone who is more grounded than emotional.


----------



## claircat (Dec 6, 2010)

While i do like T men because they provide a good balance in my life i voted F men,i just adore the way they understand you and show their care. :blushed:


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Dec 29, 2010)

INTP here. I voted F. I'm married to one. His brother is a T and I know I could never be happy with someone like that. Or someone like me. :crazy:


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

snail said:


> I only have a biological drive to want T types at certain times of the month, and I know better than to pay attention to it now.


replace T with F and this is good for me . 
@OP: you should have added an 'both' option as well, I think it'd scored a fair amount of votes...


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Happyfacesmiles said:


> must say: it was a total surprise to me that more people like thinking men as of right now...


The results are actually quite intuitive, as the ratio is not far off the ratio of T vs. F men in society, at least an approximation of the last percentages I saw.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

I prefer *Feeling* men ... especially FPs. Among the thinkers, I'm most drawn to NTJs. Probably least attracted to NTPs.

Only talking romantic/sexual attraction here. I like Thinker guys (esp. I_TPs) for friendship.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a thing for Fi and F people seem to in general have a thing for me whether I like it or not so yeah :bored:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Raichan said:


> Feeler.
> 
> I need a man who's idealistically sensitive.


I see that my answer hasn't changed.

Feeler, as at this point of my life I need similarity and my current relationship with my INFJ is the most secure, stable one I've ever had in my life.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Extroverted feelers. The men I really fall for are almost without exception ExFPs.

The only thinkers I'm really drawn to are xSTPs, but it's more of a brotherly attraction: we're too much alike and there's no emotional connection. I need a man who is more in tune with the feeling side of things, but if his sensitivity is too strong (IxFP), it doesn't work with me. Auxiliary Fi fits just right: ExFP. Maybe ENFJ could work, too, or even the right ESFJ. I don't know. ExFP, please.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> My T is around 88%, so I have a hunch that I'd probably get along better with a T.
> Nothing against F men though. F's are absolutely lovely. But I have a tendency of sometimes, well... being a blunt asshole and I think that a T would cope with that perhaps a little bit better. :tongue:


be a blunt asshole***



Jesus, I should never try to speak one language and write in another. :bored:


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

T's, definitely.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like thinker men but I also like a balance. I can be very balanced myself but I lean toward feeling. I need someone who will be the voice of reason when I need it.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Bah. lm not speaking as someone who is romantically attracted to men. Friendship-wise, l am attracted to T men because l view them as more like myself.

l am romantically attracted to F doms, l think. l don't want to be with someone who is an ahole like me 

Even when they get all periody, l still like them. For very close friendships, l'm drawn to either T or F doms but most likely only F doms that are not easily offended.

The answer is here is going to vary a lot, even among straight women. Don't feel like you're never going to get a girl because you're F dom. l'm even assuming that you have trouble in that department by saying that, which may or may not be true but it seems to be a common concern among F dom men.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

James Bond. 'nuff said.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

F, by far. They balance me out.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Not surprised by the results. Stand firm, feelers ._.


----------



## The Nightingale (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't really answer that. It totally depends on the person. I don't like needy, submissive (not necessarily F-trait) men nor do I like ignorant (not necessarily T-trait either) men. I guess I could work with any type, really.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Generally T men, I think, but if he's an emotionally mature F, I'm positive I could be equally attracted. *shrug*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 6, 2012)

T men. I have had relationships with both and ...T for sure! Perhaps the F men I have had relationships were just immature...not sure


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

I prefer T guys. I find it hard to respect F men.


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2012)

Definitely thinking. I have never dealt with feelers exceptionally well.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't say I'm more attracted to one than the other. I'm generally _attracted_ to NTs, but I tend to also not feel quite as comfortable with them in the long run unless they are very good at respecting my feelings and sharing an emotional connection. Some are good at that, some aren't. I'm generally not attracted to STs. 

I'm a lot more at home with Fs, I think they are more what I actually want/need. I am attracted to 'softer' people who have a gentle, dreamy sort of vibe - I feel safer, less intimidated, more on the same ground with them. Of course not all feelers come off as gentle or fanciful, so I can't say I'm drawn to all of them either.


----------



## littledazed (Jul 19, 2012)

I almost choice feeling.
then i thought of my ex who would talk about his feelings and quickly choice thinking
~_____~


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I picked feeling guys but it's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> My T is around 88%, so I have a hunch that I'd probably get along better with a T.
> Nothing against F men though. F's are absolutely lovely. But I have a tendency of sometimes, well... being a blunt asshole and I think that a T would cope with that perhaps a little bit better. :tongue:


I retract my statement as it is invalid. 
I'm obsessed with this lovely ENFP. :laughing:


----------



## Daniel Pacheco (Aug 23, 2012)

Hahaha soooo true


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I am majorly attracted to T men.
But I need an F man.
I would love a balanced T/F- is it possible?
(seriously- is it possible?)


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a "FE"... and I think a good balance is the "Ti" ...


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but I'm pretty much in love with xSFPs. Especially ISFP guys.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I have good interactions with both F and T, but I feel like I've got the F side of things pretty much covered, hence I tend to be attracted to T personalities as they provide a fresh and balancing perspective, but it's usually xNTx personalities, and on the rare occasion mature ESTPs are cool.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

If there's 60% thinking men and 40% feeling, then feelers actually got better odds. Yay!


----------



## MissWendy (Jan 7, 2011)

ExTx 

I dont really admire the feeler for romance, no offense. But feeler w/ great intelligence get a higher chance. It just, I cant really admire them. I feel like, whoa he's smart and nice but I cant really connect and involved w/ them


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Gotta go with T. I wouldn't count out F, but just based on my experience, in my relationship with an INTJ, we competed, we debated, we made jokes at each other's expense - and that's kind of my style, and his too, we were both totally aware that we didn't care about each other any less because of it. The relationship ended because he moved and neither of us had the energy for a long distance relationship, but we still chat sometimes.

In my relationship with an ESFP, they were really hurt whenever I made the slightest joke about them, acted miserable when we competed because I was "too cutthroat" and took every disagreement as a really bad argument and would be upset about it for hours. Eventually they just came out and said that if I really loved them I needed to start taking their side on principle even if I disagree. We broke up and it ended really, really horribly. I can't imagine ever talking to this person again.

That is just one thinker vs one feeler, but I find if someone is a very sensitive feeler I tend to end up hurting their feelings at least a few times by accident and then I don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't choose. They're both wonderful!


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

For me, it's gotta be Thinkers. I dated a Feeling guy once, (maybe an ENFJ?) and we got along pretty well except that he was just so mushy and needy. Like, he'd wanna talk about feelings and stuff  And he'd say something cheezy, and I'd crack a joke or make a sarcastic comment. And then I'd make fun of him or something, and he'd get all upset and say "why can't we just talk nicely to each other sometimes?" Don't get me wrong, though, I don't think there's anything wrong with F's in general. He and I got along great when we were just friends. For a partner, though, I need someone who won't be hurt when I shy away from the romance. Plus, couples have to make important decisions together. It'd get messy if we had completely difference ways of making decisions-- me with Thinking and him with Feeling-- and we couldn't agree on anything.

Edit: Yeah, I double checked, and I'm almost positive he was an ENFJ.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> I'm a "FE"... and I think a good balance is the "Ti" ...


But as an INFP, wouldn't you be Fi?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

@Navi Im not really into this personality stuff. Cant you tell?

i 'am' trying though


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> My T is around 88%, so I have a hunch that I'd probably get along better with a T.
> Nothing against F men though. F's are absolutely lovely. But I have a tendency of sometimes, well... being a blunt asshole and I think that a T would cope with that perhaps a little bit better. :tongue:





Navi said:


> be a blunt asshole***
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, I should never try to speak one language and write in another. :bored:





Navi said:


> I retract my statement as it is invalid.
> I'm obsessed with this lovely ENFP. :laughing:




Alright, time for a clarification.
These posts were meant to be incendiary, as a satirical mockery of this incendiary and rather silly topic. In that sense, I was playing devil's advocate. 


I'm surprised that it didn't actually end up stirring up the pot so much. 
I don't actually believe T/F dichotomies in percentages, that would be silly.
Cognitive functions, folks. Trust them. 



As for the actual topic, though.....
Fi men are cool and I actually do like an ENFP. So there's your two cents.
No need to be insecure about your type code.


All in all, silly topics deserve silly responses. :tongue:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Never even been attracted to a Feeling type.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I like feelers.
I'm not attracted to men who act over emotional, spilling out their feelings to me every five seconds, but I prefer a man of compassion and values.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Surely this is all about type dynamics rather than a simple T/F thing? ENTJs/ESTPs - attractive. INTPs - not so much. I dunno though, I'm not a woman.


----------



## milkinbags (May 21, 2010)

I chose T but my boyfriend is an F. I like both types but Ts appeal to me more mainly because I envy their T. I get along better with Fs, I would say.


----------



## Asiam (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm...... gay.

*reads question, applies*
*reads answers, does not apply*
*Repeats*

*...reads this post, wonders....point? Is none! Weeee *flies away**


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

Usually I will go for F men...but nothing is cuter than a shy IXTX


----------



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

It's impossible to say based on that alone. And, I have to say, it strikes me as ludicrous that you could summarily dismiss all the people of a _single _particular dominant function for that function alone. It depends on the individual, and individuals think/feel uniquely (I hope ). 

I will say that I tend to be more attracted to Ns, both Thinkers and Feelers. I've had fun with Ss, but it's never been the same, never been as deep a bond, and I've found I can extricate myself from the relationship with ease and without much compunction. Even if they're dumbfounded and wondering what happened, there's always come a point when I just knew it's over: it was fun while it lasted, but there's nothing more in it for either of us, and if it continues, it'll become sour for us both. With NFs, I tend to share idealism; with NTs, originality and flagrant disregard for convention. They're much more comfortable pairings, with much greater understanding on both sides, and _that_, for me, is key.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm pretty sure i like Fs, so that's what i voted for. if i had to guess about my past significant others, there was only one T. now it might be _good_ for me to date a T one of these days, but i'm not generally drawn to it.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Usually prefer F men. But I could totally date an INTP. I don't know what it is about INTP men, but I like them. Maybe I just watch Criminal Minds too much.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I've never dated, but I suspect that I would get better along with T's, as they won't be irked by my trolling nature, plus I can be rather blunt, and people that I think are more on the feeling side tend to perceive me as insensitive, and I get annoyed because I can't understand them properly or they get too subjetive on their arguments when I prefer more objective ideas. So for me a mindmate (specially a fellow NT could be a good bet, unless I find some NF that isn't irked by my personality nor has problems dealing with 'cold logic', so a F aux could be also easier to understand that a F dom) would be a better option than a soulmate. Still I have to test that in reality, but those are my current perceptions at least.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll go with "T's" especially "NT's". For me, the three most important things: Intelligence, Gentlemanly Manners, & Wit.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I like thinking men, but that's probably because I'm a thinker. I can deal with feeling girls, but when I'm around feeling guys it makes me feel a little weird.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Thinking man. Yep.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fe


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I honestly don't care (and I've had relationships with both Ts and Fs) because both can think and feel. *sighs*


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Thinker. Preferably INTx's. When people are close to me, I guess my humor can be "offensive" at times. My ex is an xSFP and everything I said seemed to hurt his feelings... And he was into PDA, which I hated. And if I didn't say "I love you" every three minutes he would get paranoid. I ended up breaking up with him.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I prefer Feeler men. As long as they're not too judgmental. I have morals, they just clash with feelers sometimes.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

F's. Fi over Fe though. I tend to get along best with ExFPs and IxFPs


----------



## 90626 (Apr 17, 2014)

T men with Fe.

I have dated Fi men (ENTJ and INTJ) and we clash romantically.


----------



## J (Jan 26, 2015)

definitely T ...cant handle the emotion and feelings. but this is coming from an INTP


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I tend to be more drawn to T types, but NTs specifically. I don't really go out of my way to pursue one, but I've noticed any guy that catches my attention has happened to be an xNTx.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm mostly attracted to guys with strong Fi, and moderate Fe. I want a guy with strong personal principles, beliefs, and morals. I'd like him to be moderately Fe, but not that gushy kind of smothering and overly emotionally codependent Fe, being an independent and strong Fi user myself. Oddly enough, the ideal partner for ISFPs (like me) is the ESFJ and ENFJ (both primary Fe user types).
I suppose that I could put up with the clinginess and lovey-doviness of a strong Fe user guy if I really felt that we connected with each other. I would certainly enjoy being loved so well physically, selflessly, and emotionally. However, I also like a lot of space and alone time. Additionally, I'm slow to open up to people emotionally. I would feel bad about not being able to comfortably and fully accept and reciprocate their love and affection as quickly as them.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

T's. NTs, to be more specific, although STs are wonderful as well.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I've always been drawn to NFPs and NTJs.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

There would be other factors that would matter, other than just whether he's T or F. I'm an F and would probably get along better with another F, but I think I'd have more in common with an INTP than an ESFJ, for example. And another NFP who had completely different values than me would drive me crazy a lot faster than a T-type who had more similar values to mine.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm naturally drawn towards thinkers. Though deep down, I think there's a possibility of being more well-aligned with a feeler.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

There's something strangely sexy about NT men. Assuming appearance and other qualities are equal, the NT man will probably be the one to capture my attention. Can't say why.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm I'm drawn to Ti or Fi - never dated an Fi before to know but I tend to crush on Fi or ti users - I guess T type since I'm married to an istp  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

